
Ask HN: Which web browser do you use? - calpas
I&#x27;m currently using Vivaldi or Brave. Which browsers do you use and in which area do you work?
======
k_
Vivaldi, and chrome for dev. I am a web developer.

I didn't want to at first because I hated chrome, but I ended up doing most of
my webdev with chrome (we were developing a webapp with chrome as primary
target) and now I got used to its devtools (but wouldn't use this browser to
do anything else).

I use vivaldi for everything else. I love the old opera spirit, even though
vivaldi's still far from perfect imo. I can't wait for the mail client, too.

I may switch back to firefox instead of chrome for webdev once I give it a
real try. I'll probably stick with vivaldi for everything else, though.

------
farnsworthy
Firefox and various extensions, forever it seems. I think the update will have
many switching over, or back...

------
sebpmtl
Firefox developer edition , most of the time.

------
roadman
Brave on mobile, Vivaldi on desktop

